# Hong Kong pleco/Hillstream Loach



## darkoon (Jun 7, 2010)

does anyone have experience with them? do they really eat algae? just bought two today.


----------



## James0816 (Oct 9, 2008)

Hillstreams are such beautiful little guys. River tank.

20longs are perfect for this. I don't think they really bothered with the algae too much though. I fed them regular foods.

They do prefer lots of current. Depending on your tank setup, you could have a piece of driftwood under the HOB output and they'll hang out around there.


----------



## HX67 (Sep 24, 2009)

Hi, darkoon.

Which species of hillstream loaches did you buy?
Im currently housing three Sewellia species, one Gastromyzon and one Homaloptera species.

My belief is that they do eat some algae, but what they are really after grazing all surfaces is finding zooplankton for food.


----------



## darkoon (Jun 7, 2010)

i think i got Pseudogastromyzon myersi or Myer's Hillstream loach


----------



## James0816 (Oct 9, 2008)

Can you post up a couple pics?


----------



## darkoon (Jun 7, 2010)

sure, if I happen to see them hanging out on the glass i will. most of the time i see them hanging out around the inlet of the canister filter.



James0816 said:


> Can you post up a couple pics?


----------



## darkoon (Jun 7, 2010)

here is how they look like. sorry for the poor pictures, will try to take some better pictures.


----------



## James0816 (Oct 9, 2008)

poo....hard to tell exactly.


----------

